# Relación frecuencia con resistencia y condensador



## Tilo (Abr 22, 2007)

Hola a todos, alguno sabe cuál es la demostración entre la frecuencia con resistencias y capacitores? Sé que la fórmula es la siguiente.

f=1 / (2Ln3*R*C) que luego viene a ser f=1/T 

trata sobre frecuencia de salida(en mi caso en un amplificador operacional en régimen no lineal siendo la R de carga), pero no he conseguido saber como llegar hasta ahi y averiguar su desarrollo. 

Gracias y salu2!!!
Tilo


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 20, 2007)

en principio es la frecuencia de corte donde la señal cae 3db.
Ahora deberias hacer todo el calculo inverso para comprobarlo, pasar los -3db a ganancia y de ahi a Vo/Vi=G
Lo que pasa es que pides teoria y eso se utiliza poco. Cogemos la formula la aplicamos y listo.


----------



## Avid (May 22, 2007)

Bueno creo que el puento de partida es cuando la frecuecnia de conrte en -3dB, se da cuando las impedancias de la resistencia y del condensador que se encuentran en paralelo son iguales, eso es: R = Xc, sabiendo que Xc = 1/WC, y W=2piF.
Suerte
reemplazando, igualando y despejando te sale.


----------



## El nombre (May 23, 2007)

Como comenta Avid es la impedancia del condensador. La resistencia que opone al paso de la frecuencia. A mayor frecuencia menor oposición.
Saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jun 28, 2008)

buenas tengo una pregunta.

Tengo un condensador de 100uf aislado a 63v en serie con una resistencia.

Aclaracion:

El problema es que desconosco el valor de la resistencia este circuito forma parte de una fuente de alimentacion de un TV de procedencia desconocida. utiliza STR y en la pata 2 (retroalimentacion, control,regulacion) teoricamente no tendria que haber tanto consumo, pero me cosina la r que teoricamente es de 100ohm en otros circuitos parecidos.

La pregunta:

Que amperaje dejaria pasar un condensador cuyo voltaje calculo no debe pasar los 35v a una frecuencia de entre 25khz y 60khz.?

PD: mientras dura la r digamos unos 5 seg la fuente regula bien, evidente mente algo anda mal, pero me surgio esa duda. Saludos


----------



## El nombre (Jun 29, 2008)

Xc= 1/(2Pi x f x C)

Ves desconectando cosillas (Ver esquemas) y limita la intensidad de entrada para ver donde tienes ese defecto. Si desconectas el condensador no debería consumir si el el que está defectuoso.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jun 29, 2008)

El circuito es bastante simple

masa, una de las tres bobinas del choper, diodo y capa(2nf) en paralelo, resistencia en cuestion y capa de 100uf a  la pata de control del str50092 hasta 3w me quema.

Probe varios valores desde los 100 hasta 470 que deja de regular


----------



## m-82 (Ago 18, 2008)

Hola; me he suscrito por una duda puntual q se toca por encima en este hilo,por lo q no quiero empezar otro.

Me presento,soy de España y tengo una empresa de car-audio,el otro dia revisando un filtro pasivo de 3º orden (18 db/oct) me fije q en el paso alto, el 2º condensador llevaba una resistencia en paralelo,esta suavizaba la respuesta y bajaba un poco el corte; nunca me habia fijado en este detalle.

Alguien me podria explicar el porque? se varia la frecuencia de corte? le llega mas potencia al tw,con su correspondiente peligro? si es posible de manera no muy tecnica q ya lo tengo bastante olvidado   

Muchas gracias.


----------

